# HS 35 CDI ignition coil unit



## murhah (Jan 23, 2017)

Honda lists NLA for the CDI unit on the HS 35. I just got one off ebay that works fine. Ebay seller is giffarine*zamarra. Item location is Thailand. I paid about $60 including shipping.


The part works fine and appears to be an exact replica of the original. It does not come with a plug boot. The plug boot on your old one unscrews off the wire, and then you screw this one onto the new wire. Honda part number was 30580-730-901. It fixed a "no spark" problem on mine. bullet wire connectors are already installed.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

murhah said:


> Honda lists NLA for the CDI unit on the HS 35. I just got one off ebay that works fine. Ebay seller is giffarine*zamarra. Item location is Thailand. I paid about $60 including shipping.
> 
> 
> The part works fine and appears to be an exact replica of the original. It does not come with a plug boot. The plug boot on your old one unscrews off the wire, and then you screw this one onto the new wire. Honda part number was 30580-730-901. It fixed a "no spark" problem on mine. bullet wire connectors are already installed.


do you have any pics of the hs35. they are becoming rare.


----------

